# 3 Jaw Chuck



## papermaker (Apr 20, 2013)

Went to the tool honey hole today. I found a 4" three jaw chuck made by Union Tool. It was mounted to a 1 1/2"x 8 TPI backing plate. I had to change backing plates to get it fit my lathe. My lathe came with a extra chuck that had a stripped  hole in one jaw.
I had to cut a new register to the backing plate and bore 3 holes to mount it up. Fits great and has about .001" runout.   Oh yeah had to make a key for it too! Very happy with my $24 purchase.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2013)

papermaker said:


> Went to the tool honey hole today. I found a 4" three jaw chuck made by Union Tool. It was mounted to a 1 1/2"x 8 TPI backing plate. I had to change backing plates to get it fit my lathe. My lathe came with a extra chuck that had a stripped  hole in one jaw.
> I had to cut a new register to the backing plate and bore 3 holes to mount it up. Fits great and has about .001" runout.   Oh yeah had to make a key for it too! Very happy with my $24 purchase.



Cool! What no pics? Guess it never happened. LOL


----------



## papermaker (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay here are pictures.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice job on the chuck key.

 Never, ever leave a chuck key in the chuck without your hand on it.  A simple mistake/loss of train of thought can turn it into a projectile


----------



## amsoilman (Apr 21, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow!!  $24 for a chuck like that???   Wowee!  Your lathe isn't 1-1/2 / 8 ?  What is it?




Bernie


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet Score on the Chuck!!!


----------



## Golftech (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice, I can never seem to find deals like that.


----------



## Kevin45 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ditto on the chuck key even taking a picture. I cringe every time I see one hanging in a chuck like that. During my time in the business I have seen maybe a dozen accidents by someone leaving the chuck key in. Luckily no one was hurt other than needing a change of pants, but there were a few bad chucks afterwards.


----------

